# Kumis, Koumiss Kumiss ANYONE??



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

found a recipe today for Kumiss (several spellings) but it is fermented milk using yeast and sugar and time. Makes an alcoholic milk beverage. Anyone ever tired this? Worth the time it takes?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW never heard of it.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Koumiss (koumiss, kumiss, kumis, kymis, kymmyz) is a fermented drink traditionally made from the milk of horses by people in Central Asia and from camel’s milk in Mongolia . The word koumiss is thought to derive from the name of the Turkic Kumyks people. The capital of Kyrgyzstan, Bishkek, is named after the paddle used to churn the fermenting milk, showing the importance of the drink in the national culture. It would have been originally fermented in a horse hide bag which would have contained the microflora from the previous batch. Koumiss is similar to kefir, but is not produced using “grains”, but using a liquid starter culture composed of lactobacilli and non-lactose-fermenting yeasts instead. As mare’s milk has a higher sugar content than cow’s and goat’s milk, the resulting koumiss has a slightly higher alcohol content than kefir. Today, cow’s milk is generally used for koumiss, with the addition of sugar to better approximate the composition of mare’s milk. 
Koumiss is a milky white liquid with a grayish cast and is very light in body compared to most dairy beverages. It has a slightly sour flavour from lactic acid, and ethyl alcohol, and a fizziness from carbon dioxide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I think there is an episode of either No reservations (Anthony Bourdain) or Bizzare Foods (Andrew Zimmerman) my 2 favorite food / travel shows where they are served the femented mare's milk, but I think it was called Aireg (I wonder if this is similar) ....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

OMgosh!
I am watchig this episode right now, its fermented and sour! like "sour cream and lemon juice, but very thick" 
Its Bizzare Foods(Mongolia).... with Andrew Zimmernman....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

yuuuummmmm sour creeammmm


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry I am a bit of a sour cream addict


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Sorry I am a bit of a sour cream addict


I think it has alcohol in it... ?
But there were kids busy slurping it down in the episode tonight, maybe its like wine with dinner, for the French...?


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> Koumiss (koumiss, kumiss, kumis, kymis, kymmyz) is a fermented drink traditionally made from the milk of horses by people in Central Asia and from camel's milk in Mongolia . The word koumiss is thought to derive from the name of the Turkic Kumyks people. The capital of Kyrgyzstan, Bishkek, is named after the paddle used to churn the fermenting milk, showing the importance of the drink in the national culture. It would have been originally fermented in a horse hide bag which would have contained the microflora from the previous batch. Koumiss is similar to kefir, but is not produced using "grains", but using a liquid starter culture composed of lactobacilli and non-lactose-fermenting yeasts instead. As mare's milk has a higher sugar content than cow's and goat's milk, the resulting koumiss has a slightly higher alcohol content than kefir. Today, cow's milk is generally used for koumiss, with the addition of sugar to better approximate the composition of mare's milk.
> Koumiss is a milky white liquid with a grayish cast and is very light in body compared to most dairy beverages. It has a slightly sour flavour from lactic acid, and ethyl alcohol, and a fizziness from carbon dioxide.


Drank quite of bit of it in the early 60's it was made from camel milk in which a friend put crushed cardamon pods.............nice we made puddings with it too


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Drank quite of bit of it in the early 60's it was made from camel milk in which a friend put crushed cardamon pods.............nice we made puddings with it too


Have a batch starting right now. I found a very funny forum about it. http://www.florilegium.org/?http://www.florilegium.org/files/BEVERAGES/kumiss-msg.html:cake:
that must have been translated from Russian. Guess we shall see when it is done fermenting (unless it blows up and I end up cleaning it off my kitchen celing. :fireworks:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Keep us updated! I'm interested to know how it turns out...my son is recently into lacto-fermentation so I'll ask him if he's ever had this...he is also Anthony bourdain's biggest fan...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

o.m.g. I can't wait for your results and pictures! I love fermenting stuff!!!!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

When made with camel milk it is quite sweet compared to mares or goat milk 
I never had any that tasted sour except that was from the Greek Isles than brrrrrr
it was tart


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Tried that like but did not work


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Well we had a setback over night. When we put the bottle in the refrigerator the cork blew out and it dumped all over the fridge... I had read to tie the cork in and we used some bailing wire around it and then down to the handle. Need to figure out how to keep the cork in and then will try another batch. awshucksgoatfarmvt- I think the link won't work because of the happy birthday goat at the end of the link. I did not put it there so I imagine that whatever the last few letters of the link are supposed to be make up that character, but don't know enough about that stuff to tell you for sure
I am however every intrigued that you have tried kumiss before. Can't wait to try it myself


----------

